# My Gu Is Very Small



## Vincifer (Jul 30, 2020)

Here is my 'red tegu'. 3"x5" for reference.
He was purchased from a local Petco and given to me as a gift, for my birthday
I have built an enclosure that by my last post was deemed more than sufficient.
I have been keeping a weight chart since said last post. I have been leaving him some bit's of the Reptilinks meal twice a day broken into chunks smaller than the space between his eyes as it seems kind of hard to tear. He doesn't appear to be acclimating, he's curious, but absolutely hates the humans in the house.On top of thebits of mash, I also try pinkies and fuzzies almost every day. He eat's MAYBE 10% of the food I offer him, usually he just sniffs it and walks away. This is what his growth has been for 2 months, keep in mind if the information the pet store gave is correct he should be about 8 months old right now...
06/14/2020: 84gs
06/18/2020: 87gs
06/22/2020: 95gs
06/26/2020: 97gs
06/30/2020: 103gs
07/04/2020: 105gs
07/10/2020: 102gs
07/14/2020: 108gs
07/18/2020: 108gs
--
07/28/2020: 107gs

I'm losing my mind, he doesn't look skinny, was confirmed to be in good health as of 6/14 and parasite free.
I'm gonna try to start feeding him inside of a large plastic container soon, I need help. I'm losing my mind


----------



## Dylan koch (Aug 5, 2020)

Do you give calcium or vitamins d3 supplements? Also every tegu grows different. If it hibernated its first year it could be smaller but mine all did and reached 3 feet before year mark. But definitely looks small


----------



## Dylan koch (Aug 5, 2020)

But I paired all 4 of my tegus up which absolutely are inseparable they cuddle and sleep resting each others heads on one another.


----------



## Debita (Aug 5, 2020)

I thought your temps could have been too warm, especially considering the size of your tank. I just posted to your previous posting back in April I think. It's been about 4 months - I'm not sure he's doing so bad. Parasite free...and he looks healthy. About 10-12 inches seems short, but he doesn't look skinny. That could easily be genetics.

My male hated me for almost a year. I went through hell with him. Been bit (hard) and whipped to the point of welts. Then he gave it up. They're smart animals and they hold on to their instincts very strongly. I found him to love raw egg - and pinkies. Some soak the pinkie in raw egg. There is a bacteria that isn't good for them in raw egg, "if you over-feed it". I give mine raw egg once a week now, and used to do twice. I do not know of any issues that he's had that were associated with that. They love raw egg, like cats love catnip. Keep talking to him, even if you think it's going nowhere. (been there) Walter1 also taught me to go into the tank when you don't even touch him. You're desensitizing him, and it really takes time when they're the stubborn types. I had a female that was nothing like my male, and accepted me right off. It's the luck of the draw. I've often wondered if males are a little more stubborn/aggressive, but I really don't know.

Dylan's right about the calcium. Don't make the mistake of eliminating that, no matter how long they try you on their starve fest.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd cut food offerings down to once every 2 days and make him hungry for a full meal, try to build his appetite up by then becoming more regular.

Also being petshop bought he could be food shy or just used to eating whilst no one is around at night or in the dark.

I can imagine its not a great start to life for these timid and shy little guys who like to investigate their world at their own speed.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 10, 2020)

Vincifer said:


> Here is my 'red tegu'. 3"x5" for reference.
> He was purchased from a local Petco and given to me as a gift, for my birthday
> I have built an enclosure that by my last post was deemed more than sufficient.
> I have been keeping a weight chart since said last post. I have been leaving him some bit's of the Reptilinks meal twice a day broken into chunks smaller than the space between his eyes as it seems kind of hard to tear. He doesn't appear to be acclimating, he's curious, but absolutely hates the humans in the house.On top of thebits of mash, I also try pinkies and fuzzies almost every day. He eat's MAYBE 10% of the food I offer him, usually he just sniffs it and walks away. This is what his growth has been for 2 months, keep in mind if the information the pet store gave is correct he should be about 8 months old right now...
> ...


Try salmon. Mine never turns that down. If he likes it, you can make a mash of salmon, ground turkey, calf livers, turnip greens, collard greens, black berries, blue berries, chicken hearts lungs and gizzards, and mix in your calcium with d3 into the mix. Make sure everything is ground well and there aren't any stringy or fatty pieces. This helped mine from being picky with food. I run it all thru a food processor and prebag it into individual portions and keep it in the freezer. When it's time to feed I warm it under a reading light to right under 100degrees and he loves it! Best of all...no more rats lol


----------



## Vincifer (Aug 11, 2020)

Where is a good supplier for D3?

I've got him to kind of start eating but it's only really whole food (rodents)
And when I go to touch him to try bonding he always approaches my finger like it's a pinky. Sniffs it first and then slowly leans in and tries to bite me...
do I taste good? is he hungry? I wish i had an expert around who could help..


----------



## Debita (Aug 12, 2020)

Are you feeding him with your hands? Tongs are important with Tegus...they are smart and will learn that your hands aren't for eating. But - you have to give them the cues properly. They'll adapt to routine fairly easily, so you just have to stick to the plan. Whatever the plan, I would recommend NEVER feeding with your hand. I made the mistake, and got bitten badly. It wasn't his fault, it was mine.

BTW - it's good that he wants rodents. Best food for them in my opinion. I do also give the ground turk, gizzards, salmon, etc. - but I like knowing they're getting whole (dead, frozen, and thawed) prey. Use the wisdom from many of the members here, and you'll bypass some of the mistakes that we've made.


----------



## Debita (Aug 12, 2020)

Don't forget to supplement with fish oil. He'll need it.


----------



## Vincifer (Aug 12, 2020)

Debita said:


> Are you feeding him with your hands? Tongs are important with Tegus...they are smart and will learn that your hands aren't for eating. But - you have to give them the cues properly. They'll adapt to routine fairly easily, so you just have to stick to the plan. Whatever the plan, I would recommend NEVER feeding with your hand. I made the mistake, and got bitten badly. It wasn't his fault, it was mine.
> 
> BTW - it's good that he wants rodents. Best food for them in my opinion. I do also give the ground turk, gizzards, salmon, etc. - but I like knowing they're getting whole (dead, frozen, and thawed) prey. Use the wisdom from many of the members here, and you'll bypass some of the mistakes that we've made.



So, I only tried the hand feeding once, with a blue berry. Otherwise it's just when i go I present my hand to pet.

So i blended up some of my reptilinks, salmon, and a little bit of cat food... (I heard it stimulates appetite) to make for a "get used to mash" mash. I put some egg one it and HOLY COW! like a whole different lizard, the smile I had. He even let me pet him today no problem, but only once haha


----------



## Debita (Aug 12, 2020)

LOL...I love that - raw egg is to them, what chocolate is to me! Good news.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 12, 2020)

Good news ....... fingers crossed you've crossed a hurdle.


----------

